# Has anyone fitted a replacement blind?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just bought a replacement blind for the rooflight on our Swift Sundance 590RS. I t is a Fiamma product, but unfortunately it came with no fitting or dismantling of the old instructions. It looks like a cassette, but don't know where to start, am a bit afraid of doing any damage, i am sure someone will have fitted one of these, advice please.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Are the rooflights not made by Heiki?

If so, this thread from another forum might help:

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/motorhome-chat/4799-heiki-roof-light-re-tensioning-blind.html

type motorhome after the www. and before the fun.co.uk - it will not display properly on this site for some bizarre reason 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Dave, your link is faulty mate.

Johnny F


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

put 'motorhome' in front of 'fun' 

I cannot type them both togrther without 'motohome' dissapearing 8O


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I cannot find that thread, can you help me any further please?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi french fancy. Please feel free to give me a call and I can talk you through the process.

01580 881288

Ian 
Workshop


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Will do Ian, just away until end of week. Thanks


----------

